# Can a hedgie pull himself up and over the hedge?



## Zhanis (May 19, 2012)

Hello. So I was wondering, can his body work like this.

Basically, Imagine a wall around the same hight as the hedgie is when he stretches his whole body out to grab on the hedge. If he grabs it, can he physically pull himself up and around the wall - climb out? Does he have the appropriate muscles and strength, plus knowledge and balance to get this done?

I know he might make a ladder of things, but if there is totally nothing, but a wall he can reach the end to..

Hmm?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The ledge? Yes. They can climb over a ledge if they have a way.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes. If their paws can reach the top, they can get out. Especially hedgehogs that are escape artists or adventurers.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, hells to the yes. I asked the same question. Sophie has a reach of 10" now if she stands on her hind legs. If she can hook a paw over something, then she can pull herself up. She has no skills at all at getting down from places, but she can climb into all kinds of trouble.

I have 12" smooth sides all around her cage, so I think that helps dissuade her from thinking that climbing inside the cage might be a fun thing to do (because she can't see out). However, she still gets a full cage cover, because what if she climbs on top of her house, or her PVC tunnel? She'd be able to get out with no problem if she tried that - and it's about 45" from the cage top to the floor!

Anyway, the cage top is absolutely ideal for deploying her two 150 watt CHEs - totally worthwhile just for that.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Definately yes! Nancy had a just weaned baby that was in a bin with 13" sides, there was nothing in the bin except a hedgiebag, food dish and water dish. The baby escaped out of the bin.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Indeed they can. Hedgehogs are actually quite good climbers. The wild ones here are known for climbing over 1.80 cm fences in gardens to get to the next one. When there is something like ivy growing against it, they easily climb over very high obstacles. If they can reach it, they can usually climb over it.


----------

